# Another Full Tub Install !!



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

The old tub and shower curtain










The old step tub after I took off the tub surround.










The teeny little platform the step tub was sitting on.










New blocks to support the new platform - fastened to the subfloor with angle brackets and toe-screwed.










The new platform of 1/2" plywood, screwed to the support blocks. The platform only needs to be as big as the bottom of the tub.










The full tub installed and fastened to the walls










I caulked around the top of the tub flange with almond colored silicone caulk. Don't want water getting up and around the flange.










The old step tub has a new job! Coming soon to Zion!


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

You've done such a great job with that tub...can I hire you to do ours?? No, really!


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

I love the use for old tub. The step would be perfect for the battery and trolling motor.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Nice job


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Looks Great Insomniak!







I can see why you had to caulk the tub flange. Ours rested in its spot nice & snuggly. Love the step tubs new position.







That looks like SO much fun.









My son & my DH took a bath this past weekend camping & it was very nice. They water stayed soooo warm b/c of the insulation.









Have a Great time at Zion.

Tami


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Great mod...I love the reuse idea as well









Thor


----------



## Eric&Lesley (Jul 26, 2006)

Pictures in the pool are sooo funny







Very clever way to recycle!


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

RizFam said:


> Looks Great Insomniak!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We are pretty easily amused, aren't we? After a little practice, the neighbor kid can actually make it all the way around the pool without tipping over!

Is it really possible for anyone over five feet to take a bath in that little tub?


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Great job! And also the best pics (SS Trailer Trash) I have seen here in a long time


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Insomniak said:


> Looks Great Insomniak!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We are pretty easily amused, aren't we? After a little practice, the neighbor kid can actually make it all the way around the pool without tipping over!

Is it really possible for anyone over five feet to take a bath in that little tub?
[/quote]

Oh it was quite the sight.


----------



## GoVols (Oct 7, 2005)

Where did you purchase your new tub?


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

GoVols said:


> Where did you purchase your new tub?


I got ours from here:
RV Parts Outlet

Tami


----------

